# south detailing meet?



## craigblack85 (May 22, 2006)

hey all,
just got back in to detailing. missed out on the north east detailing meet, 
any chance of south(glasgow, lanarkshire, edinburgh) meet? or how often do these meets run through the year, or is it pretty informal? 
cheers craig.


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds good, I would be up for that as closer to home than Aberdeen.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

craigblack85 said:


> hey all,
> just got back in to detailing. missed out on the north east detailing meet,
> any chance of south(glasgow, lanarkshire, edinburgh) meet? or how often do these meets run through the year, or is it pretty informal?
> cheers craig.


Pretty informal regarding dates, but we're trying to get one once every 6 - 8 weeks... The next one is up in Aberdeen (unless someone esle organises one sooner!), the meet following that will be back down in the south again - like to swap it around so its not the same folk clocking up the big miles everytime...

Keep your eyes peeled, a meet will be organised again soon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking forward to it Dave given enough time and dependant on location water and elec could be provided if needed.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

It will be good to get another meet organised soon.

The previous ones have been great.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Any chance of a mid-week meet, weekends are out for me.


----------



## craigblack85 (May 22, 2006)

any time. any place. oh except week days.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

a meet close to me sounds good 

hope i could attend to at least one of them :lol:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Up for that too, not a Sunday tho' if poss as Little Miss High School Musical (7 yr old) is with me on a Sunday and Detailing meet is not high on her list of fun things to do with daddy :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

any more news on this


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm sure Dave KG is working on something.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> I'm sure Dave KG is working on something.


Hidden away in my little lab, I'm always working on something... Mwahahahahaha..... :devil:

Oh wait, sorry, yes, the meet: yes, I am working on getting something organised, I promise


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Hidden away in my little lab, I'm always working on something... Mwahahahahaha..... :devil:
> 
> Oh wait, sorry, yes, the meet: yes, I am working on getting something organised, I promise


seems to me your working on another recipe for the best cakes


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

What's happening with this?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

bumpy


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, I'll get back onto this now that the NE meet has been completed...

All I need is a location in the south of Scotland (Glasgow, Edinburgh?) with shelter, power and water and I can get the ball rolling...

Anyone with ideas for a location?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dependant on how much water is needed i can provide both probably not for everyone though.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Okay, I'll get back onto this now that the NE meet has been completed...
> 
> All I need is a location in the south of Scotland (Glasgow, Edinburgh?) with shelter, power and water and I can get the ball rolling...
> 
> Anyone with ideas for a location?


We could try and get Star Preformance to hold an open day again?

David G's Place?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone got a big enough garage


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

WIP folks, I'm on the case and aiming for a meet in Glasgow area within the next few weeks - again with some more machine polishing, perhaps move to wet sanding if there's a suitable panel (ideally scrap if folks want to have a go), and some more playing around with new products and general banter


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> WIP folks, I'm on the case and aiming for a meet in Glasgow area within the next few weeks - again with some more machine polishing, perhaps move to wet sanding if there's a suitable panel (ideally scrap if folks want to have a go), and some more playing around with new products and general banter


I'm going to pop down to my local body repair centre after I purchase a rotary. I'll see if I could bring a bonnet if we can decide on a date so I can book it off at work.


----------

